# Paysafecard in Amazon.uk Giftcard



## Gast1324 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
kann man seine paysafecard nehmen um bei amazon.co.uk giftcards zu kaufen?
oder geht das nicht?


----------



## jensi251 (29. Oktober 2011)

Guck das doch nach womit du zahlen kannst.


----------



## Gast1324 (29. Oktober 2011)

man kann zb mit ner psc eine amazon.de giftcarde kaufen.
aber geht das auch mit amzon.co.uk oder braucht man da eine "eglische psc"?


----------



## Gast1324 (30. Oktober 2011)

push*


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Probiers aus!


----------

